# Pasadena SportFishing Group Flea



## OBXFOOL (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey--saw that the psg flea market is coming up next weekend. Is it worth a 2.5 hour drive or can I find the same stuff in a good tackle shop?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I went last year and the prices are good and if your good at talking a good deal,you might get it cheeper than what you get it for in a tackle shop. I bought a Okuma reel that went for $60 and talked the guy down to $40. The flea market is a big one acre or so(the selling area and inside). I think entrence fee is $3 or $5 to get in and they raflie(sp) off different items during the day with the ticket they give you once you pay.I'll be there Sat. when they open. So I think it's worth wild to go. TRIGGER


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Trigger, eat some oysters for me. Can't make it this year, just had knee surgery Thursday. Hope you find some more good deals.

Catman.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

catman, sorry about you can't make it this year was looking forword to seeing you again, I'll eat some oysters for you and FLF,I know how much he "LOVES" them lol. I'm looking for the frog tounge sinkers like I found last year but in the 10 & 12 oz. range. That's the only place I found them.I'm home from work today because of the flu,this sucks.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Trigger*

Frog tongue sinks, I get my from a co-worker who from the OB area, he brought me back some 4, 6 ,8 when he went home for Xmas.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*CatFish hope all is*

going well after your surgery. Take Care.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks, everything is going OK. Should be cooped up for another 4 wks or so.  

Catman.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've never tried it. I'm not a big fan of most fishing shows--I prefer sticking to a handful of tackle shops that I know stock the stuff I want.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

SF

Not really a show, just a bunch of Tackle shops that sell their wares. You should join us


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

The knee is felling pretty good this morning so I'm planning on being there Sat when the doors open.  Hope to see some of you guys there. The oysters are great.

Catman.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

same here Nick


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I'll be there.

To those who are thinking of going for the first time... go early! It can get pretty crowded.
.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Location*

How about an address or website, I have been there once. But I have forgotten how to get there.

TIA


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Earleigh Heights Fire Hall. Earleigh Heights Road and Ritchie Hwy (Rt.2), south of where Rt.10 meets Rt.2, Pasadena MD. (Some consider it still Severna Park.)

show web site 

.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Maryland Fleas*

Hey OBX

If you do come up, I think that there is a boat (and possibly a fishing stuff) expo at the Ocean City (MD) convention center this weekend too.

I have never been to the oc one, so check it out first, but if you do come north, then it might be chance for a double header weekend.

Jeff


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Got there at 7:30 and waited for the doors to open at 8:00. Bought some stick eyes and other lure making stuff. Really didn't need any lures or terminal tackle. Looked at the Avet SX & MX reels. No deals there. Prices were higher than on line prices plus you still had to pay tax. I would have bought two of the MX 2-speeds but the guy wouldn't budge on his price. Looked at the Penn 345's, same deal there. Oh well. I had 2 plates of oysters and was on my home by 8:45.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Got there at 9am, gone by 10am.*

IMO they had allot of junk and *NOT* many deals to be had.  I also looked at the Avet SX & MX reels. That guy has lost his mind! He wanted $199 for a reel you can pick-up new in a tackleshop for $145.  

Saw a few P&S members at the FM and then hit BPS.  After that did some scouting in the local area for new spots. Saw some promising places to try.  Don't ask my lips are sealed, tick-A-Lock! .....Tightlines


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Hat80, 

You're right lots, lots of junk, high prices, no negotiation compared to previous years. Not worth it. Spent only 3 dollars on tackle, I didn't want to go back home empty handed.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Interesting. I thought it was a okay show. I must have had different expectations. Got everything yesterday I was in the market for. Mosly rig making supplies.

Went back again this morning and picked up a 4500B Baitrunner for $60. Saw them yesterday and I couldn't not go back.  Was $65 yesterday. 

Guess it's partly luck. The Epixor EB-65's were way overpriced.  
.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Axon got a 9' Solairs for $30,*

that was the only deal I saw. Everything I saw was market prices or above. By the time I paid the $6 to get in for my wife and I add gas in for the trip, I lost $46 bucks. The place was like a bad movie, I should have asked for the $6 dollars back.

I would have expected to see allot more highend gear there. The highend stuff I did see and that wasn't much, was way over priced. I guess they count on *SUCKERS* that don't know any better....Tightlines


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Tackle*

Question for the group.

It seems that most of you make your own rigs, Is that right. I have always used the premade Bluefish rigs, Flounder rigs, etc, with little to moderate success. From what I have read over the past few days, it seems that most make their own? I guess it is cheaper and easier to make a top / bottrom rig or a fish finder by hand? Does anyone have a preference. I was buying the "off shore angler" stuff. Then I noticed that they were made by bass pro shops. Any opinions?

Thanks so much.

Jeff


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

I was there Sat. around 9 a.m., got some frog tounge sinkers, only other place I can find them are at HI .Found Shimano Torium 16 NIB for $129.99 everywhere else they want $169.99.They also had bulk spools of Suffix line for sale.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Hey Jamcaster how are you. Have seen you in awhile.


----------

